# Living Expenses in Abu Dhabi



## Cece66 (Dec 8, 2021)

Hello!

I'm planning to move to Abu Dhabi from Canada in a few month. Can you help me with the below:

What are the major living expenses for a family of 2 (no kids).
What are the Expat friendly neighborhoods to live at? We're very outgoing and would love the vibrant areas but safe at the same time (so not a very touristy area but lively, you know what I'm saying!). 
What's the reasonable rent for a modern 2-3 bedroom apartment?


----------

